# murray lawn mower



## herbl38 (Aug 12, 2006)

hello 
i have a murray 42 in wide body riding mower the other day i was cutting grass, and it just stopped moving it will not go back or forward, i have checked the belt it is not broke , any ideas guys , thanks for the help


----------



## mannclan (Aug 20, 2006)

*drive belt*

I replaced my drive belt but can't get it adjusted enough. Any suggestions??


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

herbl38 said:


> hello
> i have a murray 42 in wide body riding mower the other day i was cutting grass, and it just stopped moving it will not go back or forward, i have checked the belt it is not broke , any ideas guys , thanks for the help


Does the engine run?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

mannclan said:


> I replaced my drive belt but can't get it adjusted enough. Any suggestions??


Did you buy the correct belt?
It may be too long.
:thumbup:


----------



## Douche (Jun 29, 2006)

Check to make sure the belt is properly set in the pulleys. I had the same problem and noticed the belt had loosened and come off the pulley. I routed it over the pulley and then adjusted the belt - there should be a tensioner on the mower to tighten the belt. That should work.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Whoa dude, what's up with your user name? That's pretty, um, interesting...


----------



## silverbird129 (Apr 27, 2008)

*need help*

*I need help finding the size belt I need for my murray 42" wideboy. I see you guys have this kind of mower. Can someone help me. The mower was given to me and the model and numbers I need are hard to read. Thank you.*


----------

